
Coronavirus recovery: Von der Leyen calls €750bn recovery fund 'Europe's moment' - nelaboras
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-52819126
======
nelaboras
TL;dr the European Commission proposes a 750bn Euro rescue fund - bigger than
the GDP than Poland, Sweden or Belgium - to help countries finance the
recovery. Many have described this as Europe's 'Hamilton Moment' as it's the
first joint debt issuance for the EU countries.

